# Extreme Muskies show



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

If anyone is around the cities coming up on the weeknd of January 28 is the Extreme Muskies Show, if your a lure junkie like me and want to stock up on some new lures coming out for the 2005 season this is a good starting point..

For times and location you can go to their website..


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Thanks for the info. I think I might check that out....

www.extrememuskieexpo.com


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Did anyone go to this? I was out ice fishing and didn't go.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

I was there. PRetty cool show, got to talk and meet some good people.. Tony Grant, Pete Maina, the guys at Musky Nut Tackle, etc....

It was more of a teaser event, now I have to wait 4 months before I can start chasing skees..

You can still make the next show in March at the muskie expo in Blaine.. If you missed out on the extreme show, definatley try and make it to the expo...

madison


----------

